# auto tran tractors ?



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

is the electroshift on newhollands a automatic tranmission ? and does anyone know what or how the powershift works ? i think case ih has electro ashift to


----------



## cmsc (Feb 14, 2010)

on our tm190 it has a auto buttom that will shift the tran between 12 and 18 when the throttle is wide open or between what ever gears u select. when you slow the trottle down ior hit the brakes it will down shift on its own


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure exactly what you're referring to. I can't remember the name of them but the NH we had, had a joystick, push forward for forward, back for reverse. One side to up shift, the other way to downshift.

They have numerous clutch packs and planetary assemblies in the tranny. By locking or unlocking various clutch packs you had 16 gears and literally no need for the clutch pedal.

I can't recall the name of them, but Ford had something similiar in their old tractors. Same concept except the Fords were operated manually while the NH is computer controlled.

Gnerally pretty reliable until something does let lose, then it'll make yah cry.


----------

